# Stampyourballs



## kev_off_the_tee (Aug 19, 2013)

Not one for little trinkets but these ball markers are a fantastic idea. They are available in 25 designs and even custom designs if purchases in 25's or more. I got one as there is nothing worse than seeing thousands of similar balls with a similar dot pattern or line around the ball.

I ordered my red spider marker on Wednesday and it arrived on Saturday. Obviously I tried it out straight away on a dozen shiney new golf balls. The design is clear and lines are sharp with no smearing and the ink has stood up well to 27 holes until the ball ended up in the lake

Worth getting yourself one 
http://www.stampyourballs.com/m/#./home


----------



## car.crash (Aug 19, 2013)

They look good and very cheap to buy.
How many balls can you do?
The site doesn't say much about how it works.
Paint, sticker, ink ?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Aug 19, 2013)

Not sure how many it does but its an Ink stamp. It was still clear after 27holes, better than any permanent marker would be.

I've emailed them about plans for more designs and different in colours. I'm going to get a couple more as they'll not last forever, plus my daughter has got her eye on it already


----------



## Region3 (Aug 20, 2013)

I've just had a quick look and they look good, but the website is shocking, including spelling their own name wrong twice that I saw on my quick flick through!


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Aug 20, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I've just had a quick look and they look good, but the website is shocking, including spelling their own name wrong twice that I saw on my quick flick through!
		
Click to expand...

They're "quck" drying too.


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Aug 20, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Not one for little trinkets but these ball markers are a fantastic idea. They are available in 25 designs and even custom designs if purchases in 25's or more. I got one as there is nothing worse than seeing thousands of similar balls with a similar dot pattern or line around the ball.

I ordered my red spider marker on Wednesday and it arrived on Saturday. Obviously I tried it out straight away on a dozen shiney new golf balls. The design is clear and lines are sharp with no smearing and the ink has stood up well to 27 holes until the ball ended up in the lake

Worth getting yourself one 
http://www.stampyourballs.com/m/#./home

Click to expand...

Are they refillable, Kev?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't think so but I could be corrected.

Ps hands off the spider, I've already got it


----------



## CMAC (Aug 21, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I've just had a quick look and they look good, but the website is shocking, including spelling their own name wrong twice that I saw on my quick flick through!
		
Click to expand...

yep three times actually plus the grammar leaves a lot to be desired "_golfer just love these_..."  is that Mr Golfer:rofl:

apart from that I love it...........will look to order (not the spider:smirk


----------

